# Enable animated gifs on the Stratosphere



## flare561

The stock ROM (and all custom ROMs thus far) have a switch that disables animated gifs when you have less than 100MB of free RAM. Based on the size of the Stratosphere's RAM and the way Android handles memory, this almost never happens. So I decided to fix that. Here is a link to a cwm flashable zip containing my modded libwebcore.so. It should work for any EI2 ROMs for the stratosphere, and will enable animated gifs at any amount of free RAM. Thansk to dwitherell for his help creating the cwm zip. If you need any help with it feel free to ask.


----------



## Dalladubb

I'd hit the IRC room and see if you can get it integrated into a release.


----------



## dwitherell

Dalladubb said:


> I'd hit the IRC room and see if you can get it integrated into a release.


It'll be in tweakstock - though I was going to wait until I had enough stuff for an update. Need maybe 1 more tweak...


----------



## flare561

Any rom developers are welcome to include it in their roms. All I ask is a simple nod in my direction. If any charge devs besides dwitherell happen to wander over here, I do have a modified libwebcore for the charge with the same mod, if you'd like to include that in your roms.


----------



## daventodd

How would I put this on my Strat using CWM? Do I simply flash the .zip like I did the "stock-zImage" when I rooted my Strat?


----------



## Skylinez

daventodd said:


> How would I put this on my Strat using CWM? Do I simply flash the .zip like I did the "stock-zImage" when I rooted my Strat?


Go to recovery, Clear cache/Dalvik cache.
Flash a zip from sdcard
Find this file
And boom!


----------



## dwitherell

And slowly all the little tweaks for EI2 rise again... hehe

Anyhoo - this lib did change a wee bit between EI2 and FF1, so here is an updated variant for use on FF1. Instructions for use are the same as the original.

*Always Animate Gifs-inator*
md5: 4D9CD6492536AB74AC7A5CEEC8D6236C


----------



## bzw

dwitherell said:


> And slowly all the little tweaks for EI2 rise again... hehe
> 
> Anyhoo - this lib did change a wee bit between EI2 and FF1, so here is an updated variant for use on FF1. Instructions for use are the same as the original.
> 
> *Always Animate Gifs-inator*
> md5: 4D9CD6492536AB74AC7A5CEEC8D6236C


 HELP
I tried this and my strat can't get off the samsung screen. I can get into cwm, but i don't know how to get the phone to boot,


----------



## Skylinez

bzw said:


> HELP
> I tried this and my strat can't get off the samsung screen. I can get into cwm, but i don't know how to get the phone to boot,


 Try doing a cache/dalvik/data wipe in CWM and see if you can boot. Or if you have a recent Nandroid just backup to that.


----------



## bzw

i tried the dalvik cache wipe, that didn't help. Do you mean to wipe all data? ,i didn't want to lose my settings on the apps that were reinstalled. (i know , i should have taken care of that; i had downloaded an app for that, but didn't get a chance to use it yet. I didn't think that this would cause a problem).


----------



## Skylinez

Well I haven't used a strat in a while and I was recommending a full data wipe but I would wait to see if someone more experienced can answer.


----------



## bzw

i ended up flash the kernel and the tweak again. now i'm backing up my app data as well. is it possible to flash the gif animators without a problem again?


----------



## Crystawth

This modification is already present in tweaked 2.2.

If you are referring to BOOT ANIMATIONS, this is not it. Animated GIFS are a different thing entirely. I know you were having trouble with that before, so I want to make sure you understand the difference.


----------



## bzw

I was referring to boot animations. I did install RHCP's Kernel. Is any advantage to having Tweakstock instead?


----------



## Crystawth

all the kernels are basically the same. some have more options enabled than others. I chose tweakstock as the kernel for its simplicity.

if you truly want boot animations, then RHCPs kernel is the way to go for you.


----------



## bzw

i guess i should rephrase the question. i have installed RHCP's kernel. If there significant advantages to the tweak, i would reinstall it. speed, etc. i don't know what the differences are.


----------



## Crystawth

since they are all based on the same source, with only minor tweaks, i would say they are all very similar.

when I was on tweaked 2.2 i used _bag_'s kernel personally. Not sure where the link for it went though.

To be honest, If you don't need overclocking or boot animations or any of those extras, stick with tweakstock. if you want overclocking and boot animation support, go RHCP.

they both function rather similar.


----------

